# Favorite crank and stickbaits



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What are some of your favorite shallow running crank baits and stickbaits for large and smallmouth? I might fish East Harbor this weekend. Thanks in advance!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

You can never go wrong with a Rapala...X-Raps are becoming more popular. As far as the shallow cranks...I like Mann's 1-, and Bagley's (if you have/can find them). Good luck...


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

LC Fat Shad, Bagley Balsa B


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

In East Harbor I've had limited success with floating Rapalas in a variety of sizes, but little luck with other cranks, e.g. Bombers, Rat-L-Traps, etc. I've had greater success with in-line spinners and jig & grub combos (3"-4").

jm


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I like the Rapala DT series .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

try x-raps and lipless crnaks, but i think soft plastics, like yum dingers and tricksticks are the way to go.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Pardon me asking but where exactly is east harbor???


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It's over between Port Clinton and Marblehead.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Archman....


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Bandits are the best cranks in my book


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

rapala jointed floaters.... 2 3/4" excellent from what ive seen topside so far


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

what do think i should use in small ponds. (spinnerbait buzzbait etc.)


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the Dt series. I have also found myself a fan of the Lucky Craft Pointers.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Welp best cranks and sticks in my opinion overall is suspending smithwicks. Cant go wrong in open water or in ponds. Also husky jerks are great too


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

You need to check out my latest sponsor of the Women't bass tour, Lee Sisson, he designed the Bagleys back in the 70's he has premium balsa wood cranks that are absolutely awesome. Kelly www.leesissonlures.com


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

caution... sponsor plug


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had good luck with the Rapala shallow shad raps in size 5. I plan to get some size 7 in the near future(for Erie I would get size 7 or larger). I've also had really good luck with a shallow running Salmo bullhead. THey are hard to find but work great. The above lures worked well for pond largemouths and river smallmouths. Rebel tiny craw shallow running works good in rivers. Also caught a couple smallmouth with the Rapala DT4.


----------

